

Is Google AdWords for me? - saidulislam

My experience with Google AdWords campaign so far has been horrible. According to their reports, I am getting approximately 30k impressions per day but only ~25 clicks and no buy. That is expensive given my product was launched only 11 days ago and I have already spent $60 on the campaign. So what is AdWords doing to me/my product? Creating brand/product awareness? Or, maybe AdWords is not for me (tiny budget, small startup, etc)? I will watch for couple more weeks after changing the campaign messages. I may try AdBrite. Do you guys have experience with that platform?<p>Was AdWords effective for any of you in my position? If so, how do you run an effective campaign?
======
rumblestrut
You might also try Facebook's advertising. From my experience helping my wife
advertise her home childcare, it was cheap and helpful to build brand
recognition (she wasn't selling anything online, however). At least Facebook's
ads let you upload a picture.

We also tried Google AdWords with not much success.

Our No. 1 source of traffic to her website? CraigsList.

